

Firefox: 46 features you might not know about - davatk
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/02/firefox-46-features/

======
webwright
They should add the following features:

\- speed \- reliability \- small footprint

Until then, I'm going to stick with Chrome.

~~~
decode
This gets said every time Firefox comes up here, so I have to finally ask what
I've been confused about for a while: exactly what things are faster that you
like so much?

I've used both Firefox and Chrome and all of the things I do more than once a
day (open new tabs, close tabs, open new windows) are so fast on both that I
can't really tell the difference. Is it stuff like that? Or are there web apps
I'm not using that are noticeably faster on Chrome? I'm genuinely curious what
I'm missing out on.

~~~
daleharvey
can people not downvote genuine questions below 0, this was not trolling,
downvoting is not for general disagreement.

xul which is used by firefox to render the ui, while being really easy to use
and modify, is incredibly slow, firefoxs renderer is also a little slower, but
I think most of it is on the responsiveness in the ui, most people attribute
this to the different javascript engines but actually they are very similiar
in speed.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
The two computers I use most, an Athlon 1.1G with 768MB and a dual core Athlon
64 X2 4000+ with 2G both run chrome more snappily and lock up far less often
than with FF. FF is still my browser of choice as I'm used to firebug and the
other addons.

The limitation appears to be flash handling. Practically every website has
some flash if only for cookies and/or adverts.

------
bhp
The list doesn't display correctly in Chrome. How ironic.

------
daleharvey
this is such an awesome list, the best thing about it is that safari and
chrome support a good chunk of these as well, I never even knew pointer events
were implemented.

add websockets(which are coming soon), and the one features that really
dissapoints me since noone seems to want to address it, clipboard access, and
you have a pretty solid base to build most applications.

------
zaphar
cross domain xmlhttprequests? Is this wise?

~~~
user24
Only supported if the server you're requesting to sets an "Access-Control-
Allow-Origin" HTTP header specifying that the referer is allowed. You cannot
change the referer via JS. If that header is not set, the browser denies the
request. It's very well thought out I think.

<https://developer.mozilla.org/En/HTTP_access_control>

